# USN Airships 1920



## RabidAlien (Jan 31, 2013)

Found this while browsing during a slow moment at work today, thought it was really interesting:

Airships USS Akron and USS Macon | Flying Aircraft Carriers of the US Navy

Not quite "Sky Captain", but close!


----------

